#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-01-03
<skyark>  Hola desde que actualice el 26 de diciembre mi wifi va lenta muuuuy lenta el eth0 va bien pere wl wlan0 va muuuy mal. Tengo una AR5001 con ubuntu 10.04 y en el mismo sistema tengo Win7 y el wifi va bien asi que no es error de hardware
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-01-07
<effie-jayx> epale m4v  feliz año
<effie-jayx> como va la cosa?
<m4v> effie-jayx: feliz, todo bien ahora
<m4v> feliz año*
#ubuntu-es-locos 2012-01-05
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2012-01-06
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
